# Look at those Pearls!!!



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

It was snowing here today and with the sun glinting off the snow, it was really bright. This brightness really brought out Daisy's pearls and I just wanted to share. They're so distinct, its beautiful. I've seen lutino pearls before but not this clear, its amazing! And now the pictures! O yea that last pic...she crawled up my closed jacket and came out the back of my neck, it was so funny, like I had an extra head growing in that was super cute!


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

Hey you stole Arnie! 
It's funny how they really come out in certain light... I also think that Arnella's pearls are brighter after she eats corn, but I think I'm just imagining that.
Daisy is beautiful, and looks like a very curious girl


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

She is gorgeous, such lovely pearling too.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

She is beautiful.

I cropped and did a close-up so that you can see her pearling better....


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Thanks srtiels!!! That light just makes them so bright. Thank you everyone. I did want to ask...she's got the orange on her neck, I think its because she was hormonal when she molted...she'll molt that out in her next molt right? Or is she stuck with orange weirdness on her neck forever? Hubby likes it, thinks its cute, but I think it looks weird lol.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

LOL....I noticed the orange feathers. They are called breeder stess marks...BUT they are *not* related to stress (just a term coined years ago by breeders), it is mostly hormones. sometimes heat will also bring them out. Over time they do molt out into normal feathers.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

HAHA ok good. She's had them since we got her three months ago and they give make her different lol. Hubby doesn't really like lutinos (he thinks they're "normal") but he saw the pearling on her and couldn't say no!


----------



## nikol witch (Mar 2, 2010)

beautiful pearls.


----------



## cjwcn (Jan 24, 2010)

She is beautiful.  I wonder if my little chick will come out like that.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Lyra, Sage and Snickers have the orange on their faces and neck at the moment too, looks like they have had orange paint splashed on them.


----------



## birdlover4life (Mar 6, 2010)

Tryin' to make me jealous huh? You know she's my fav mutation.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I'm sorry and no I didn't know she was your favorite! It took me six months to find her, I had talked to a breeder and hubby had shut me down because they were aviary birds and we had gone to the pet store just to look and they had gotten in their Christmas batch of birds I guess and there she was in the third cage waiting for me. Finn would love a pretty friend like her lol.


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

I thought the orange on the neck was a lipstick mark from you kissing her! lol


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Shes gorgeous I love that pearling!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

HAHAHA, kisses that's cute. Nah they would be pink if I kissed her lol.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

she is such a beautiful girl


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

shes adorable  i love lutino pearls... definately a unique looking bird


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

That's what I thought when I saw her, that she's very unique because her pearls stand out so much!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

you dont see lutino pearls in my area, as far as ive seen. then again, people here dont know mutations. someone on kijiji is really cracking me up lately and im resisting the urge to contact them to tell them the mutations and genders are wrong. hes saying the "lutino" is a female, when in reality its a cinnamon pearl pied male! a gorgeous one at that! then he says the greys are both male. thats correct for ONE. ones male. the other is a female. all 3 he says are 3 years old so its for sure female lol

too bad, i rarely see different mutations here. most i see are greys or pieds. its uncommon to find lutinos on kijiji and rarer for others. the different ones go very quick.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Yes they do! I had a breeder I was talking to but he didn't handle his birds and they were all in aviaries and not socialized, which didn't impress my hubby very much. Then one day in the pet store, there she was. I picked her up to make sure she didn't bite (the lady that works there let me hold any tiel I wanted with no problem) and all she did was nibble, she has no concept of biting hard to get what she wants lol. She steps up every time too. She was considered "untame"but I think that was another way of saying not handfed which is fine with me. The chirp she makes actually sounds like a girls mating call...its too cute! Kiji is making me laugh these days, people on there talking about albinos and oh, a couple pearls being called pieds. I feel so bad for these people who obviously don't know what they're talking about and then the people buying them get the wrong info too!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i know. but its best i stay out of it... 
the cinnamon pearl pied is gorgeous, i wish i could buy him!
it'd be the second picture
http://windsor.kijiji.ca/c-pets-birds-for-sale-3-Cockatiels-Huge-Cage-light-W0QQAdIdZ262431799


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Guess he means the 2nd bird is the yellow lutino? That's definitely not a lutino and probably a boy lol. Very pretty bird though. I don't think people like it when they're corrected though lol. But it looks like you'd have to take all three to get that bird huh?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

that and i cant take in anymore lol i have no room. were having trouble hiding the lovebirds from my fiance's mother. we're living on our own and shes giving us heck about the pets we own... shes threatening us if we get more (we already had the lovies at said time and she doesnt know). shes too controlling some days... i cant have dally and tsuka as my ring bearers at our wedding because SHE said no because SHE doesnt like birds. and she doesnt like the fact that we take our birds to the vets.

i wish i could buy that tiel though lol... but hes also a boy and tsuka has also scared me away from owning a male tiel ever again with the teen stage lol


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Hmm, well it is your wedding and if she doesn't like it I'd tell her off, but that's just me. I ended up not talking to people after my wedding, just saying. It is what you want, not anyone else, you are the bride. And what could she possibly be threatening you with? My dad just laughs and asks me how my flock is lol.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

first she threatened to never help us (shes the one who needs our help really. she has a bad arm and cant do groceries because she cant carry heavy things or push the cart) but since shes realized that has no hold on us because shes the one who needs our help not us, now shes down to threatening to hurt us :wacko: love to see her try...

fiance doesnt want trouble so hes saying no to the birds too  i really wanted them there too. oh well... its sad that when she comes over, i used to have to keep them caged the entire time (she stays for hours) since they were in the living room. since now theyre in the bedroom, i keep them out when shes over, but have a sign on the door saying flighted birds, messy room keep out lol that keeps her and company out and also keeps cats out when company is over and birds are out.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

WOW...that's not even cool. But I guess your fiance just wants to keep the peace. I mean it is his mom. Which doesn't make it right but we gotta pick our battles and messing with family is not one I have found that I want to fight lol. Good thing it was his family that was bird crazy first, this way none of them mind except I get told all the time I have too many! And his mom does have a dog now, which stays in her room when we come over with the birds.


----------



## poppeottomor (Nov 30, 2010)

DallyTsuka said:


> i know. but its best i stay out of it...
> the cinnamon pearl pied is gorgeous, i wish i could buy him!
> it'd be the second picture
> http://windsor.kijiji.ca/c-pets-birds-for-sale-3-Cockatiels-Huge-Cage-light-W0QQAdIdZ262431799


I have seen one, just like that in Denmark, but the owner said it was a female. :wacko:
But what a pretty bird 
S. Charlotte.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

ive had enough with family battles with my own family (hence i havent talked to my mother in almost 3.5 years) so i tend to drop any other fights as well. but what pets we have is our business, not hers. she thinks we have too many for two people (shes got 2 dogs, 2 cats, and used to have 2 guinea pigs, a hamster, and now has a fish in her family and the small pets she wont bring to the vet) she nagged us when we brought toby to the vet because he was sick, and again when we brought him to be euthanized and than still nagged when we recently brought my fiance's younger chinchilla in for an eye infection... saying we have too many and were wasting money and blah blah blah lol sheesh, parents! in all reality, theres nothing she can do, its our life, we're on our own, if we make our mistakes we deal with them. she thought 3 birds was too much and 3 cats too much... i had the cats before i ever got the birds (aside from gylfie) and my fiance got one chinchilla who ended up being pregnant so he kept the daughter and sold her brothers. 
so long as we take in pets and we can afford it, time wise-money wise-and space wise i dont see whats wrong with having how many. they must all be given proper care though. its personal limits, really.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

poppeottomor said:


> I have seen one, just like that in Denmark, but the owner said it was a female. :wacko:
> But what a pretty bird
> S. Charlotte.


may have been female. what marks this one as male, you can see a few lose faded pearls in his wing... that means he was once a full pearl pied cinnamon.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*you can see a few lose faded pearls in his wing... that means he was once a full pearl pied cinnamon*.
-------------------------------------

You can click his pix and get a larger view. He is a cinnamon pied, and those random yellow patches are not pearling, but could be an indication of some health issues, such as the liver.<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

oh wow i hope they know this or maybe why they are selling  I guess who ever does take on these birds are going to be really upset


----------



## Cody (Feb 22, 2011)

WOW!!! Thats one pretty tiel you got there


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Thanks Cody...yea lperry82, sadly people just try to sell their birds and others get stuck with sick ones. Its sad. My hubby takes our birds to the vets anytime he's worried about them, like when Cinnamon got in a fight with Hershey over her box and Hershey bit her or when Mudflap plucked out half his side to get a blood feather out. So I have no worries there and I have the full support, with a bunch of jokes thrown in of course, from my parents. Its hard when your parents try to run your life, just smile, nod you head, and go on with your life, there isn't really much she can do to you.


----------



## birdlover4life (Mar 6, 2010)

Haha, I will borrow her some day!!!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Im the same always a constant worry over my birds 
I don't listen to my family lol its up to me what i do in my life and if they don't like it they can lump it lol


----------



## WereAllMadHere (Jan 24, 2011)

How beautiful, I love the picture of her poking her head out it's adorable!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

birdlover4life said:


> Haha, I will borrow her some day!!!


hhmmm... you say borrow... would you give her back?? lol roxy culver has lots of pretty birds, so Daisy is no exception lol


----------



## birdlover4life (Mar 6, 2010)

Hmm, probably not!  You know, 1 more never will hurt


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

LOL, but im pretty sure Roxy Culver would be missing her birdy


----------



## birdlover4life (Mar 6, 2010)

She can visit LOL. Sometimes.. haha


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I would miss her very much I'm sorry I can't part with my baby. But you can come visit! And babysit lol. My brother-in-law threatens to steal Cinnamon all the time, I have to make sure I have ALL my birds every time I leave his place lol. I may have a lot but each one has their own personality...Daisy is my acrobat, she thinks hanging upside down is cool and that snow looks fun to watch!


----------



## birdlover4life (Mar 6, 2010)

Haha, I need to visit lol, too bad we are on opposite sides of the US!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I know that's no fun! lol


----------

